# Pine Hill Park (Rutland, VT) - 7/17/11



## mattchuck2 (Jul 18, 2011)

Rode the fast, flowy trails of Pine Hill Park yesterday.  Good Stuff.



Pics:












Full Report Here


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice video. I love the fast smooth stuff. Looks really well maintained.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice!!! I'll be heading up to ride next weekend. What route did you ride?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool!  Looks nice and flowy!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 19, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Nice!!! I'll be heading up to ride next weekend. What route did you ride?



In on Escalator>Pond Rd>Birches>Lower Ledges>Upper Ledges>Salamander>Strong Angel>Stegosaurus>Overlook Trail>Underdog>Droopy Muffin>PA4J>Lonely Rock Trail>Rembrandt's Brush>Watkins Woods Road>Halfpipe>Furlough>Sisyphus>Svelte Tiger>Pond Road>Vista Trail (marked as "James' Vista" - or some such name)>Birches> Escalator out.

If I was to do it again, I'd go up the overlook trail instead of down, then down 999 (which is one of my favorite trails, but one that we skipped Sunday).

Didn't bring my Garmin, so I don't know how long it was, but it took about 2.75 hours.  Definitely flowy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice video and pics! That place looks sweet.


----------

